# Do shrimp cause a lot of bio load?



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

Looking to purchase about 20 red cherry shrimp for my tank. just wondering if they produce a lot of bio-load

current setup:
-55g standard tank
-Rena Xp3 canister filter and aquarclear 5 hob filter
-Koralia nano 240 power head
-low light/no co2
-dosing 5ml of excel every other day
-medium planted
-fish: 22 harlequin rasboras, 15 neon tetras, 7 ottos.

thanks!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Really doubt your bacteria will even know a difference

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

They barely produce a small amount of bio-load. The only thing I would be worried about is the fish eating your shrimp when you put them in the tank


----------



## DubSmacks (Apr 25, 2012)

I have to dose nitrate in my tank with 50 shrimp in a 30 gal. My plants suck it all up. You should be careful with those fish though. chances are they will eat or harass your shrimp to death.


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

Really? I used to have cheap ghost shrimp from petsmart in the tank before I added more fish. The shrimp attacked my ottos so I took them out. I thought my harlequins and neons got along with cherry shrimp?


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

No shrimp is safe when it comes to fish, except for the otto. Any other fish, it's just more food for them. Mostly the babies really since you have harlequins and neons. But if you have plenty of hiding places, they should hopefully survive


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

Along the same lines then, I have a 50+30G sump (~70G water), we will be adding plants this weekend (heavily planted), and shrimp the week after.

Red Cherry shrimp: 25 at once is okay? 50? Less than 25?

No fish yet (Neon Tetras when we do).


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

ramen lover said:


> Really? I used to have cheap ghost shrimp from petsmart in the tank before I added more fish. The shrimp attacked my ottos so I took them out. I thought my harlequins and neons got along with cherry shrimp?


Adult Cherry shrimp will be ok, and if there are enough hiding places the shrimp population will grow. As for bioload, it is negligible unless you try to feed them (they can maintain themselves well cleaning biofilm/detritus/aufwuchs off your plants).


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

crazymittens said:


> Along the same lines then, I have a 50+30G sump (~70G water), we will be adding plants this weekend (heavily planted), and shrimp the week after.
> 
> Red Cherry shrimp: 25 at once is okay? 50? Less than 25?
> 
> No fish yet (Neon Tetras when we do).


You are going to be fine with whatever amount of cherries you want in there. I just sold 50+ PFR cherry shrimp from my 3G Picotope and there are still plenty more in there, plus I have like 7 berried females.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

TexasCichlid said:


> You are going to be fine with whatever amount of cherries you want in there. I just sold 50+ PFR cherry shrimp from my 3G Picotope and there are still plenty more in there, plus I have like 7 berried females.


Heavens to Betsy that's a full bucket of shrimp!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

+1 its raining shrimp in his tank! LOL


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

I just put 15 RCS in a 46G with 10 Neon Tetras.... They were all gone in about 30min. 

The RCS were juveniles though. If the RCS you get are adults they might have a chance. 

I felt horrible. I didn't think the Neons would do that. I wish I wasn't deploying in JUNE. If so I would start a shrimp only tank.

Good Luck!


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> +1 its raining shrimp in his tank! LOL


My wife had guppies at one point, she said these are more prolific than that which she had not thought possible.


----------

